# Short canister filter



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I bought a Marineland c-360 canister filter and it is to tall to fit under my stand for my new tank. (50 Gallon) I will be able to use it with another tank and stand I have hooked up to a mangum pro 350. I've tried to find out height of canister filters on line, but to no avail. If someone could tell me one that is about 10-13 inches tall please let me know. The shorter the better. Love the new stand, but hate the design flaw. They put drawers in it and didn't leave enought height for a decent canister filter, but put in holes for the tubes.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

FYI Marineland C-160 need about 15".


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

My Eheim ecco 2232 is only 12 inches tall. But I don't know if it would be powerful enough for a 50 gallon. My tank is 38 gallons and I wish the flow was a little better.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

The old man said:


> I bought a Marineland c-360 canister filter and it is to tall to fit under my stand for my new tank. (50 Gallon) I will be able to use it with another tank and stand I have hooked up to a mangum pro 350. I've tried to find out height of canister filters on line, but to no avail. If someone could tell me one that is about 10-13 inches tall please let me know. The shorter the better. Love the new stand, but hate the design flaw. They put drawers in it and didn't leave enought height for a decent canister filter, but put in holes for the tubes.


Is it possible for the stand to be re-vamped instead of having to get yourself a new filter? Maybe I should ask if you are ambitious enough to take power tools in hand and reconfigure the stand to fit your filters' need as opposed to changing the filter to fit your tank stands' needs. any thoughts?


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I found a Ehiem classic 2213 and thought I'd try that. Seems to fit well and will hook it up and see how it does. Wanted to try an Ehiem anyhow and can always use a backup anyhow. Hated to try to fix stand as I'm not to good at diy. :-(
Will try and get pics posted today of the setup tank. By the way got a really good deal on the Eheim. 1/2 price at the LFS.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

You could look at the Rena Filstar xp2, since there really isnt a need for bio media you could get away with this as an option. I use an xp3 on my 55g but i also have the luxury of more room


----------

